# C&C 4



## looneybomber

This game comes out on Tuesday, Mar. 16th. 
http://www.commandandconquer.com/

I played the Beta version once. It was a domination style game and I couldn't build any buildings. Wasn't a fan and never played it again.

I am excited for the game to come out, in hopes that it's fun to play skirmishes. That's pretty much what I only do with all the C&C games. I'll play the campaigns, then just play skirmishes once they're done.

If you get the game, post up about it and let me know how it is.


----------



## lsiberian

looneybomber said:


> This game comes out on Tuesday, Mar. 16th.
> http://www.commandandconquer.com/
> 
> I played the Beta version once. It was a domination style game and I couldn't build any buildings. Wasn't a fan and never played it again.
> 
> I am excited for the game to come out, in hopes that it's fun to play skirmishes. That's pretty much what I only do with all the C&C games. I'll play the campaigns, then just play skirmishes once they're done.
> 
> If you get the game, post up about it and let me know how it is.


I can never tell with C&C either they really hit it or miss. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## looneybomber

It also depends on the person. Their General's Zero Hour game I thought was a ton of fun, but the majority of other people I've talked to 'round here didn't like it. Then I go and buy C&C 3 and thought oh hum... Because of that, I'm waiting to hear more about C&C 4 before I buy it opening day.


----------



## namuk

C&C 4 Give this a miss .. it is poor. save the cash .


----------



## looneybomber

Oh well. I'm still having a good time with Civ 4 and all it's expansions.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## dazarooney

Yeah give this game a miss, I've heard terrible things about it.


----------

